# Blood Bowl 2011 World Cup



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know if anyone here plays Blood Bowl on the PC or console but I just received an email on this years World Cup.










If you are interested check out the site.


----------



## Yaak (Mar 26, 2011)

I actually used to play the table top game, I should check this out...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Downloaded.

I'm in mate. I was one of the top 10 coaches on Fumbbl back when I was hooked on bloodbowl. http://fumbbl.com/FUMBBL.php?page=coachinfo&coach=682

Check out the win stats :wink:

Total Record:	202 / 32 / 33 
Win Percentage:	82%

$5,000... not a problem.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Downloaded.
> 
> I'm in mate. I was one of the top 10 coaches on Fumbbl back when I was hooked on bloodbowl. http://fumbbl.com/FUMBBL.php?page=coachinfo&coach=682
> 
> ...



Nice going mate. I downloaded the latest version of the game a few months ago...I have yet to play it...just got so damned much on.


----------



## Lord Pestilice (Jan 21, 2008)

I got the Legendary Version. It is fun, but the game cheats like a mofo!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just put this in the news section but Legendary Edition is on sale for $9.99 on Steam!
http://store.steampowered.com/app/58520/


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

How is it that these things happen mere months after I have stopped playing the game? I played it on a daily basis for quite some time, and became quite good at it. Now I dont even remember how to move the guys forward.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Guys...just received this via my email:

BLOOD BOWL WORLD CUP 2011 - PLAYER REGISTRATION NOW OPEN

Now that the leagues have been officially selected for the 2011 Blood Bowl World Cup, it's time for players to register for the year's biggest Blood Bowl competition! The competition kicks off May 13th, 2011, and will be played exclusively online via Blood Bowl World Cup for PC.

Any player wishing to participate in the 2011 World Cup can now register on the official World Cup forums. Head over to the forums and register for one of the 23 official qualifying leagues - it's free and it only takes a few moments. The leagues are divided up by language (English, French, German, Italian , Spanish or Russian), and has its own set of rules. Just choose the league that appeals to you, depending on language, timeframe, and number of seats still available.

Once registered, you'll have a shot at toppling the current world champion, Andriy, and taking home the 2011 World Champion title. You'll also have a chance to get your share of the $5,000 in prize money!

Click Here


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I prefer the real time version on the PC to the classic rules. The classic rules seem way too biased an likely to mess up on you compared to the real time.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

This is awesome! Im pumped


----------

